# What is a daten file and why would I need it?



## tommylicious (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Gents. What are daten files and why are they necessary for coding (and how would I deploy them as below)? Via Rheingold, I found out my FRM has turned off a circuit due to short. The short is repaired, but the fault can't be cleared; the FRM counter has to be reset via the procedure below. Would someone please let me know the steps to get up to this point? I have cable, INPA, Rheingold, Tool32, but don't know how to get to this point. Thank you.

[complete text is from an coder in another forum (copy paste)]

Connect cable to your car, launch Toolset32 and load FRM70.prg (for FRM2).
- In the window called Select job: FRM_70, select the job status_lampen_kurzschluss_counter. In the list Results select job_status and the lamp output which is shut off due to short circuit protection.
- Send the job to the car using the F5 key. You should get an answer in the Results window and the COUNTER value should be > 0. If COUNTER is = 0 then you didn't select the right lamp output. Try finding the one(s) which have COUNTER > 0. You will look at this value later to see if the short circuit reset-job actually worked.
- Now, switch job to steuern_reset_kurzschlussabschaltung. Notice that this job requires one (1) argument: lamp_nr. Lamp_nr is a number 0-255. Enter the lamp_nr to clear in the Arguments list and select job_status under Results.
- Send the job using F5. Make sure you get an answer OKAY in the Results window.

Note: I don't know the mapping between each lamp and lamp_nr, so I simply sent the command 64 times for all lamp_nr from 0 to 63. Try this - I guess it can't do any harm. Since lamp_nr is supposed to be an integer, I guess possible values for lamp_nr are 0-255.

When you have sent kurzschlussabschaltung-commands for all lamp_nr, do the first job again (check COUNTER). If everything is good, the counters which were > 0 before should now be = 0.

Also, I see there are two jobs which are named quite similar - steuern_lampen_kurzschlussabschaltung and _reset_kurzschluss_sperre. I don't know the difference between these two, but if one doesn't clear your counters, I would try the other one too. Both jobs require the lamp_nr-argument.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SP-Daten are the ECU Coding and Diagnostic files used by NCS Expert, WinKFP, INPA, Tool32. etc.

Update your SP-Daten, and then run your Tool32 job.

PM sent.


----------



## WaveJam (Apr 9, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> SP-Daten are the ECU Coding and Diagnostic files used by NCS Expert, WinKFP, INPA, Tool32. etc.
> 
> Update your SP-Daten, and then run your Tool32 job.


So.. I've been reading all these posts, built a WinXP virtual machine, got the cable and I'm trying to clear out a short circuit count for my left (drivers side) angel eye (E70). I installed Toolset32 v4.0.3 with an FRM70.prg file dated 10/10/2014. I tried searching for the LAMPNR that has the faults using job status_lampen_kurzschluss_counter on all the below #'s. I believe the number I want is 0x0E but everything reports back with 0 counts. Yet the light is still out and the code Short Circuit Fault 4 009CBB still exists. I even tried doing a reset on each, no change. Any tips?

FRM 70 LAMP NUMBERS
NAME LAMPNR TEXT
0x00 high beam headlights AUSGANG_FL_LINKS or Abbiegelicht on the left
0x01 high beam headlights AUSGANG_FL_RECHTS or Abbiegelicht on the right
0x02 dimmed headlights AUSGANG_AL_LINKS on the left
0x03 dimmed headlights AUSGANG_AL_RECHTS on the right
0x04 sidelight AUSGANG_BEGRL_LINKS on the left
0x05 sidelight AUSGANG_BEGRL_RECHTS on the right
0x06 fog lamp AUSGANG_NSW_LINKS on the left, PL3 from 07/14 and (SA5A1 or SA896): Stoplight on the left
0x07 fog lamp AUSGANG_NSW_RECHTS on the right, PL3 from 07/14 and (SA5A1 or SA896): Stoplight on the right
0x08 direction indicator AUSGANG_FRA_LINKS_VORN on the left in front
0x09 direction indicator AUSGANG_FRA_RECHTS_VORN on the right in front
0x0A direction indicator AUSGANG_FRA_LINKS_HINTEN on the left behind
0x0B direction indicator AUSGANG_FRA_RECHTS_HINTEN on the right behind
0x0C AUSGANG_R56_CS_ORANGE PL3: Colour-Switch orange, but: LED addition direction indicator on the left
0x0D AUSGANG_R56_CS_BLAU PL3: Colour-Switch blue, but: LED addition direction indicator on the right
0x0E stoplight AUSGANG_BREMSLICHT_LINKS on the left, PL3 from 07/14 and SA5A1: Day driving light LED, PL3 from 07/14 and SA896: Day driving light on the left
0x0F stoplight AUSGANG_BREMSLICHT_RECHTS on the right, PL3 from 07/14 and SA5A1: Fog lamp LED, PL3 from 07/14 and SA896: Day driving light on the right
0x10 stoplight AUSGANG_BREMSLICHT_MITTE mitte
0x11 AUSGANG_SL_BL_LINKS_1 tail light / stoplight on the left 1
0x12 AUSGANG_SL_BL_RECHTS_1 tail light / stoplight on the right 1
0x13 AUSGANG_E70_SL_BL_LINKS_2_R56_SML_LV_RH E70: Tail light to the left of 2, R56: Side mark light on the left in front, on the right behind
0x14 AUSGANG_E70_SL_BL_RECHTS_2_R56_SML_RV_LH E70: Tail light to the right of 2, R56: Side mark light on the right in front, on the left behind
0x15 sign light AUSGANG_KZL
0x16 interior lighting AUSGANG_INNENBELEUCHTUNG
0x17 AUSGANG_NSL_LINKS nebulous tail light, the US: Break Force display on the left
0x18 AUSGANG_NSL_RECHTS nebulous tail light, the US: Break Force display on the right
0x19 back driving light AUSGANG_RFL_LINKS on the left


----------



## Guerote (Jun 28, 2020)

Sorry to ask I'm new to the computer thing but can somebody pls let me know we're I have to put my sp daten files so the sp source can pick it up


----------



## New e70 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi i need some help. I got X5 2008. low beam is out Right side only. Its a short circuit ao i changed ballast. now Frm has turned off the power to low beam. when i tried tool32 to reset using steuern_reset_kurzschlussabschaltung it gives lamp error. but other _reset option worka okay. Light is still off. do i need new date file?? how do i update it. 

Also when i choose status_lampen_kurzschluss_counter i see all values "0"
but when i choose status_lampen_kurzschluss_counter_max It show many values more than "0". Right low beam show "60". 

pls help


----------

